# Eye contact no longer a problem



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Throughout my CBT and therapy I've been working on eye contact and I can finnaly do it pretty well. I had a interview just the other day and I was able to look him in the eyes. Repeated constant exposure seemed to work great.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Eye contact is always good. It makes a person's face look nicer if they look you in the eye when they talk

nice work


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Awesome!!! :banana :nw :clap :boogie :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....just as long as it is NOT too much. I have that tendency. My psychiatrist said that I am intimidating if I am not careful.


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't look preety girls in the eyes without blushing and sweating and felling extreemly anxious, can u ?


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

That's wonderful! Keep up the excellent work. Eye contact can be the hardest part and you did it!


----------



## cj (Jan 25, 2004)

Good for you!!! so was that it ? increase the exposure?

I have tried many things - and am finally getting comfortable with it. I think that 90% of the time i am not aware of any discomfort now. However, there are times and certain days when i still have difficulty.

Any insight would be great.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

Noca said:


> Throughout my CBT and therapy I've been working on eye contact and I can finnaly do it pretty well. I had a interview just the other day and I was able to look him in the eyes. Repeated constant exposure seemed to work great.


hey thats great i'll try that!
once i was talking to this girl and she had CONSTANT eye contact- it was intimidating so don't overdue it, on the other hand if u dont make any eye contact you look eaither arrogant or shy.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

that's great! making eye contact is certainly a simple, but crucial step in appearing more confident


----------

